# Living in El Palmar (mercia)?????



## Martin Walsh (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all.

My wife and I have just been selected to join a school in El Palmar Mercia from September 2009. Can anyone give any idea on the cost of renting an appartment etc., and what we are likely to get for our money as the school is providing 50% of any costs!!! Also is there an Expats group in El Palmar?????
Many thanks for any posts and we are looking forward to moving there in late August - what are the faciclities like in El Palmar also???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you mean Murcia??? I'm afraid I dont know the area at all, however, the rental market in Spain is very negotiable at the moment so I would guess that you could be looking at around 500€ish for a presentable 2 bedroom appartment???

I'm sure they'll be someone along who will be far more informative than me!!!! Welcome to the forum tho 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... I've had a quick look on "google earth" and it looks like a fairly large suberb south west of Murcia itself, that would suggest its gonna have some good and modern facilities close by.

try looking at some property rental places in that area on line and see whats on offer

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It is Murcia and not Mercia. 

Its just off the Murcia, Granada motorway. Perhaps 20 mins from Murcia and 30 mins from Lorca. 

I am amazed that there is an expat/international school there. As I remember it, it is a very poor town with a HUGE N.African presence and the teaching union, STERM caused some controversy in the area of Los Roslaes by calling it a ghetto!! They claimed that the teachers had to use sign language to communciate with the children and that 90% of the children were non-Spanish speakers and would only speak Arabic. 

Would you like to tell us which school you are working at as I have friends who might be able to help find more. If you have a car, Murcia is a great city IMHO and I'd be happy to live there. It's a big university city and although there may be a dearth of accommodation it should be reasonably priced compared to expatshire. Murcia has some huge shopping centres, is on the Madrid rail line and is all in all place that I think you could be happy in. It is HOT in summer and does not get the coastal breezes of the nearby coast - the Mar Menor, Cartagena and Orihuela Costa are all less than an hour away.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> It is Murcia and not Mercia.
> 
> Its just off the Murcia, Granada motorway. Perhaps 20 mins from Murcia and 30 mins from Lorca.
> 
> ...



STEVE ... not sure if you are still online or not but just sent you a PM ... need your expertise! Sue :focus: ... sorry for invading this thread!


----------

